# Monkfish with hazelnuts



## Jon Black (Dec 31, 2005)

I had a fantastic dish the other day which was Monkfish with hazelnuts, crisp green beans and slithers of red pepper. It was dressed with hazelnut oil and dijon mustard. The monkfish was cut into short strips. It was really delicious and I am now tracking down a recipe.


----------



## mish (Dec 31, 2005)

That sounds delish, Jon. Hope someone can post a recipe, as I adore monkfish.

Edited to add: I just went googling & came across this one (Roasted Monkfish with Romesco Sauce). Hope it is close to the recipe you're seeking.

http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/roasted-monkfish-with-romesco-sauce,863,RC.html


----------



## buckytom (Dec 31, 2005)

jon, was the monkfish crusted in the nuts, or were they a "side" component of the dish?


----------



## licia (Dec 31, 2005)

Is monkfish the same as tillapia?


----------



## buckytom (Dec 31, 2005)

nope, not even close licia. a monkfish is an incredibly ugly beast of the sea, dark grey and lumpy, with a huge mouth. it looks like a deep sea monster, but it has delicious bright white flesh. a tilapia is a fresh water fish, resembling a cross between a bass and a bluegill. it has beige/pink meat that is a lot more firm than monkfish.

a monkfish:

[URL="http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:ci3cM888Z8UJ:http://www.marathonjourney.org/pictures/Scotland2/monkfish.JPG"]http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:ci3cM888Z8UJ:http://www.marathonjourney.org/pictures/Scotland2/monkfish.JPG[/URL] 


[URL="http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:iNfp6chW9pEJ:myweb.dal.ca/harbour/images/monkfish.jpg"]http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:iNfp6chW9pEJ:myweb.dal.ca/harbour/images/monkfish.jpg[/URL]




a tilapia:

[URL="http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:0TZNA7JghyIJ:http://www.csir.co.za/rhp/state_of_rivers/state_of_umngeni_02/photos/redbreast_tilapia_800.jpg"]http://images.google.com/images?q=tbn:0TZNA7JghyIJ:http://www.csir.co.za/rhp/state_of_rivers/state_of_umngeni_02/photos/redbreast_tilapia_800.jpg[/URL]


----------



## licia (Dec 31, 2005)

I see.  It is a type of carp. I wasn't far off - it does have 4 letters!!!


----------



## caliloo (Jan 6, 2006)

Along similar lines, I am making Sea Bass crusted with macadamia nuts and a citrus beurre blanc for dinner tomorrow. I love nut crusted fish!

Alexa


----------



## Jon Black (Jan 21, 2006)

mish said:
			
		

> I just went googling & came across this one (Roasted Monkfish with Romesco Sauce). Hope it is close to the recipe you're seeking.
> 
> http://www.deliaonline.com/recipes/roasted-monkfish-with-romesco-sauce,863,RC.html


 
Thanks - its a great looking recipe and I'll give it a try.

Buckytom - it wasn't nut encrusted but I agree it is a great way to cook fish. It was more of a sprinkling of nut fragments.

Not sure I would compare a monkfish to a Carp. In terms of taste - definitely not.


----------



## Zereh (Jan 21, 2006)

99.9999% of the talipia available in grocery stores is farmed.


Z


----------



## sattie (Jan 21, 2006)

Tilapia is a variety of cichlid species.... many folks keep them as pets in their aquariums.


----------



## buckytom (Jan 24, 2006)

mmmmmmm, tasty pets with hazelnuuuuts.....


----------



## sattie (Jan 24, 2006)

LOL Buckytom!


----------



## Jenny (Jan 24, 2006)

I went to NYC this past October and for the first time in my entire 34 years had monkfish!  It was so incredibly scrumptious! I loved the meatiness of it.  And it kind of had a sweet taste to it, which was so lovely.  I Have not been able to find it anywhere here in GA.  Does anyone know how to get hold of it?


----------



## Jenny (Jan 24, 2006)

That pic of the monkfish is quite frightening!  what an ugly beast!


----------



## sattie (Jan 24, 2006)

*Jenny*

Jen, the only time I had it was at a sushi bar.. was not much impressed with it.  I would love to try it cooked.  Most fish I eat at a sushi bar, I no longer eat cooked, just don't taste right anymore.  But I can't help but think I am missing out on something where monkfish is concerned.  Jen... your right, quite ugly..... I am always amazed at God's creations.


----------



## Michael in FtW (Jan 24, 2006)

Monkfish has a firm flesh texture and a sweet flavor - so much like a lobster tail that it is known as "poor man's lobster". The only edible portions are two "tenderloin shaped" pieces from the back (one from either side of the backbone). Yep, it's ugly as all get out, and I wouldn't want to run into one if I was diving, but they sure taste good!

Jenny - assuming that "Bulldog Country" means you live in Athens, GA ... a couple of places you might check (if the guys in the seafood counter at your local grocery store can't get it for you) .... Athens Seafood Company (706-549-3701) or Rainbow Seafood (706-316-3778). It appears that they are within about a block of each other on Baxter Street. 

sattie - the best place I know to grab some monkfish near "wa-ta-OOOG-ah" (sorry - family joke) would be either Central Market on Hulen in FtW or WholeFoods in Arlington.


----------



## sattie (Jan 25, 2006)

*Michael in FTW*

Don't mind the jokes.... funny when I tell folks where I live and they are like Wata....what???? I am familiar with both of those places that you mentioned. You happen to know of any resturants that serve monkfish? I eat out alot and not sure that I can ever recall seeing monkfish on the menu... even at some of your "nicer" places.


----------

